# Nifty stand for Fire



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

I recently purchased this little easel stand for my 8.9" fire. It's nifty and cheap.



Great to use int he kitchen, or as a resting place if you don't keep it in a case. Versatile enough it would work with the 7". All my friends who have seen mine have gotten their own.

_Added image link with link-maker --Betsy_


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I got one of these for my original Fire, used and enjoyed it. When my new 8.9 Fire arrived I found that it worked just as well for it. I also recommend it for either size Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . . I have one of those. . .works decently.

But at a meetup one time with Juli Monroe, she had an even smaller one. . .folded completely flat. . . . maybe she'll wander by and tell us about it.


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

what brand is this?  where did you get it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lvnknit said:


> what brand is this? where did you get it?


No idea of the brand. . .the image is actually a link: it's for sale on Amazon.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The Amazon site lists iRulu but the box I have shows this is part of the Amazon Basics line.  I think they released this and some other items after the Original Fire.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But at a meetup one time with Juli Monroe, she had an even smaller one. . .folded completely flat. . . . maybe she'll wander by and tell us about it.


This miy be the one you are talking about as I purchased it at that time.
Stays in my purse always, by far my favorite. Have just ordered a couple more for use at home. $5.99 ea.


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

can you use this with cover on?


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

It would depend on the cover and orientation. I think a thin cover would probably work.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

lvnknit said:


> what brand is this? where did you get it?


All from Amazon, the photo's are a link to item there.

This one is stated Arkon IPM-TAB-1 on instruction sheet.

The smaller one has Amazon Basics printed on it.



lvnknit said:


> can you use this with cover on?


Holds my K4, KT, PW in either TPU back case and/or Amazon OEM Leather cases just fine.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cant go wrong with a good tablet stand, thankfully they are pretty universal as well!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Do the image links work for anyone in Tapatalk? If I clicked the there I just got to see the picture isolated, but they do work in my laptop browser.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Links do NOT work in tapatalk.  That's normal operation.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Links do NOT work in tapatalk. That's normal operation.


Well that's silly! Gracias


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

krm0789 said:


> Do the image links work for anyone in Tapatalk? If I clicked the there I just got to see the picture isolated, but they do work in my laptop browser.


If it's something I just have to see I use the Web view option on my phone then click on the image. 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------

